# Seattle, Let's get together to beat this!



## SocialCohort (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey,

I've always felt behind socially and although I think Im over the depressions and anxiety (yay! big step for me!) I still feel socially awkward. Like people avoid talking to me or look at me funny.

So, I started a new social skills support "meet up" in Seattle and I'm inviting any suggestions for other support groups. Do you think this group is a good idea? Would it help?

The Link: http://www.meetup.com/The-Social-Cohort/

Thankful for any feedback!


----------



## SocialCohort (Feb 27, 2014)

If you dont join, can you please take this survey so iknow how to better plan : https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/QQFYT2H


----------

